# Please Help!!



## Ferrah (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi!

I am putting together a color chart for our club website and I need some help finding pictures of certai colors/patterns!

If you have a picture of your horse that is ay of the following colors, please post it here if you will allow us to you use it on our website. It would be greatly appreciated!

These are the colors I still need:

Chestnut

True Black

Bay

Brown

Overo

Blue Roan

Red Roan

Silver Bay

Gray

Grulla

Perlino

Cremello

Palomino

Buckskin

Leopard Appaloosa

Blanket Appaloosa

Snowflake Appaloosa

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's our guys and gals.. You can use them if you'd like

Bay Snowcap + Varnish Roan Appaloosa







Buckskin






Black snowcap appaloosa






Black Varnish Roan Snowcap Appaloosa






Silver dapple pintaloosa






Grulla Varnish Roan Snowcap Appaloosa






Buttermilk Buckskin filly






Bay Pinto











Black bay






Black pinto (+ sabino or splash? has one blue eye and a partial blue)






Black based Varnish Roan near leopard Overoloosa +sabino and splash






Silver Buckskin (first as foal, second as yearling)






Buckskin Pinto






(have one too many pics to actually post so have to make this one clickable)

Another buckskin pinto:

pinto colt


----------



## normajeanbaker (Nov 28, 2007)

Silver Bay:






Buckskin:






Palomino:


----------



## Whitewave (Nov 28, 2007)

You can use my Guys too ...

Bay Tobiano / Splash






Blue Roan Varnish Appaloosa






Buckskin Tovero


----------



## countrycharm (Nov 28, 2007)

Gray






grullos






Silver bay






black






Bay


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 28, 2007)

>



WOW!






Those two are absolutely GORGEOUS! The silver bay mare we used to own didn't look like these two, she was more sorrel/chesnut with a flaen mane/tail colored..


----------



## maplegum (Nov 28, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just thinking the same thing!

My 'dream' colour.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 28, 2007)

You can use whatever you like.





Chestnut w/flaxen mane and tail:
















Tovero Bay Pinto:


























Tobiano Chestnut Pintos:


----------



## Fancy Me (Nov 30, 2007)

This is my Grulla if you need one!


----------

